# Towee Trailer Problem



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Made for the boat... that's what most of them say - when all they've done is use the right sized frame and axle.... First things first - is your hull properly strapped down tight to your trailer when you're going down the road? That strap isn't there to keep the boat on the trailer as much as it's there to keep hull and trailer working together as you go down the road (not slapping together with each bump you hit..). 

Without looking at your rig, though.... What's probably going on is that your boat is just too light for your suspension - that's why some weight on your rig seems to settle it down... As light as that Towee probably is... you may have a problem finding springs soft enough for the actual load on your trailer. You won't have to change your axle at all - but your springs are where I'd look first if you're strapped down properly... Any competent trailer shop will have info on the entire range of springs that will fit your trailer by the way (and springs aren't as much money as you're guessing...).

An alternative is to get a couple of full sandbags and drop them in the hull right over the axle to smooth out the ride going down the road....

Hope this helps. I'm towing my skiff on the road more than 20,000 miles a year - every year... so I've been forced to learn more about trailers than I ever wanted to know... 

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've found that most of the local trailer shops will spec a 3500# torsion axle regardless of that you plan to tow on the trailer. I think it's overkill for a boat and motor which cannot possibly weigh more than 1500# fully fueled and loaded.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Frank Ucci said:


> I've found that most of the local trailer shops will spec a 3500# torsion axle regardless of that you plan to tow on the trailer. I think it's overkill for a boat and motor which cannot possibly weigh more than 1500# fully fueled and loaded.


That's exactly what I am thinking


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Didn't think about torsion axles (since I don't like them - and won't use them)... If your trailer does in fact have torsion axles - you're pretty much up a creek if that's how you're rigged since you won't have any springs at all - just that blankety blank torsion axle - and they're expensive... compared to an ordinary axle set up with springs... Yes, a torsion axle is neater, has less parts to rust, etc. - but they're much more expensive - and when one goes bad (and like everything else around the salt it will go bad at some point..) you can't do anything other than replace the entire unit... With an ordinary axle for a boat your size springs are maybe $30 each....

If in fact your torsion axle is rated at 3500lbs, calling it "made for your hull" is a flat out falsehood... but that's a minor point if you're trying to sell a package deal to someone that has little knowledge about boat trailers... Every boat can use three different trailers - a poor minimum trailer that will be just fine if you're only a few miles from the ramp and only use it once or twice each month (how most package deals are put together to keep the price down...), a heavier duty average trailer - a bit more money, but will provide good service over time - and a much sturdier trailer for over the road hauling - top of the line - but well worth it if you're towing as much as I do each day (my daily charters have me towing a round trip of almost 200 miles each day... and have for years and years down here in paradise...).

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Didn't think about torsion axles (since I don't like them - and won't use them)... If your trailer does, in fact, have torsion axles - you're pretty much up a creek if that's how you're rigged since you won't have any springs at all - just that blankety blank torsion axle - and they're expensive... compared to an ordinary axle set up with springs... Yes, a torsion axle is neater, has less parts to rust, etc. - but they're much more expensive - and when one goes bad (and like everything else around the salt it will go bad at some point..) you can't do anything other than replacing the entire unit... With an ordinary axle for a boat, your size springs are maybe $30 each....
> 
> If in fact your torsion axle is rated at 3500lbs, calling it "made for your hull" is a flat out falsehood... but that's a minor point if you're trying to sell a package deal to someone that has little knowledge about boat trailers... Every boat can use three different trailers - a poor minimum trailer that will be just fine if you're only a few miles from the ramp and only use it once or twice each month (how most package deals are put together to keep the price down...), a heavier duty average trailer - a bit more money, but will provide good service over time - and a much sturdier trailer for over the road hauling - top of the line - but well worth it if you're towing as much as I do each day (my daily charters have me towing a round trip of almost 200 miles each day... and have for years and years down here in paradise...).
> 
> Aren't boats fun?


I might have to disagree with the Capt on this one! I love the torsion axle I put on my continental trailer. I don't have anywhere near that # of miles on my trailer but we a full trip from Jax to Key West about 1100 miles round trip with no issues and Miami thru west palm beach area is unforgiving with how bad those roads are. The axle I bought was only $350 and that was with the second-best corrosion resistance. This also dropped the ride height to allow for a much easier launch. It is a noticeable softer ride for the little skiff I have. For about the same cost as a used rod, I can keep a skiff much more comfortable. 

At the end of the day an axle that is spec'ed to your setup will ride the best.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had two Towees with Tennessee Trailers; the first was their earliest trailer that I got with Towee Hull #2, and my present one is a Calusa with the Pro trailer. Haven't had that problem with either of them... Have you called the people at Tennessee Trailers and asked their thoughts? They are good folks and very helpful - hopefully they are there during the COVID situation. Also I might post on Towee Owners Group and see what feedback that you get there. Good Luck!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Flyclimber - glad to hear that a torsion axle works well with that super light little Devil Ray - and a bit surprised at how little it cost. In the past I've heard folks claim that their torsion axle replacements were almost double yours... Just learned something and would like to hear what that torsion axle was rated at as compared to what the actual load you're going down the road with... (boat, motor, and trailer weight..).


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Made for the boat... that's what most of them say - when all they've done is use the right sized frame and axle....
> Aren't boats fun?


And maybe not even the right size at that. Not in my case at least.


----------

